# emerge error...

## pk2002

ciao a tutti  :Very Happy:  !

a un certo punto della compilazione del kde è apparso l'errore "syntax error: unexept end of file" mentre compilava media-libs/giflib  :Shocked:  . Mi era già capito già una volta ed è bastato fare un emerge rsync, ma adesso da uglamente l'errore!

Aspetto vostri consigli!!!!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## bsolar

Secondo questa thread, devi aggiungere una "}" alla fine dell'ebuild.

----------

## trespass

Confermo avevo postato anch'io questa soluzione qui sul forum italiano. Non so perchè ma dentro alcuni file di portage manca l'ultima riga, cioè la parentesi graffa che chiude la stringa. Poi tutto funziona al meglio. ciao ciao

max

----------

